# Just arrived in Benidorm - looking to meet some new people



## Helz1987 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, I'm Helen - I'm 25 and Im originally from Coventry, England but I have been travelling since I was 18. I have just moved to Benidorm two weeks ago and was looking to meet some new people. Is there anyone out there who's in a similar situation? As it's Nov the place is pretty dead, except for old Spanish couple - I was hoping to meet some young people up for visiting a few bars/tourist attractions.

If anyones interested please let me know


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Helz1987 said:


> Hey, I'm Helen - I'm 25 and Im originally from Coventry, England but I have been travelling since I was 18. I have just moved to Benidorm two weeks ago and was looking to meet some new people. Is there anyone out there who's in a similar situation? As it's Nov the place is pretty dead, except for old Spanish couple - I was hoping to meet some young people up for visiting a few bars/tourist attractions.
> 
> If anyones interested please let me know


You are surrounded by new people - get out and make friends with Spaniards, you will find that it will pay dividends in the long run.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Welcome.

My honest advice?

Learn some Spanish, quick as you can, and then start going to the bars that Spanish people frequent........they are fantastic places, and fantastic people. And not a beer-belly nor aggressive violent manner in sight.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Benidorm is a wonderful place – I lived there are none for almost a decade – but anybody who is a long-term here in Spain will tell you that there are very few people in Benidorm that were here when I first came out 10 years ago. It has an immensely huge turnover of people and I think the advice that the other people are given on this thread is exactly right – of course make friends with English people – I myself only a few years older than you and live about half an hour away now – but do what the other people have said and get out there in meet the Spanish – this is how you will really settle into the place and not only will you make great friends – many of which will take you on as part of their family because that's the way the Spanish people are – but you will also build contacts, network and stand the best possible opportunity of really establishing yourself not only in this wonderful country but also in the wonderful city that is more often than not misunderstood – Benidorm!


----------

